# Talkclassical best film score award



## HansZimmer

Each year, for the Academy Awards (Oscars) five films get a nomination for the award "Best original score". At the end, only one of these five films wins the award.

The "talkclassical best film score award" is a competition between film scores who got a nomination for the Academy Award "best original score".

The competition will be divided in three parts.

*First part*

For the first part, we will hear to all nominated film scores year by year from 1990 to current year and for each year we will vote the best score.

*Second part*

With the finish of the first part, we will start with the second part.

In the second part, we will have one or more winners for each year. Each one will be voted alone.

If in the first part I'll ask you to simply vote the best score between five scores, in the second part each winner of the first part will be voted alone in a poll like this one.

How do you rate this piece?
Horrible: 1 point
Quite bad: 2 points
Not so good and not so bad: 3 points
Good: 4 points
Very good: 5 points
Excellent: 6 points

The score of each soundtrack will be calculated as follows: (number of votes * vote 1 + number of votes * vote 2 + number of votes * vote n) / total number of voters.

*Third part*

In the third part, the first five films ordered by highest score will compete between each others like in the first part.

If more than five films will have the same score, the runoff will be between more than five films: the minimum number to not exclude the films which have the same score of the fifth film.

All clear?

We have already completed the first part for the 1995: Lion King vs Shawshank Redemption: runoff

The next will be 1990: I'm preparing the material.


----------

